# Concrete discoloration



## Wezal15 (Aug 24, 2019)

My concrete guy poured this back on June 13th. Most bleached out but I have dark spots that still look like this. Is there something wrong or do I need to keep waiting for the dark to bleach out? I’ve seen slight improvement week over week, but only slight. The photo was taken in the evening so the dark areas may show darker than in person.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like inconsistent base. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I've also found pouring with 3000 psi helps tremendously with color consistency. More cement makes for a better finish. It's a cream thing. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Wezal15 (Aug 24, 2019)

It was 3000 psi. Any suggestions to fix or will that come with time?


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, it wont stay that dark forever, but it probably won't even out the way you want. Is there plastic under it?


----------



## Wezal15 (Aug 24, 2019)

jhark123 said:


> Well, it wont stay that dark forever, but it probably won't even out the way you want. Is there plastic under it?


No plastic underneath


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Was it troweled with a power trowel ? If you put a real hard finish on with a machine,you can actually turn the entire finish gun metal blue.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Is it a hard troweled finish? Looks like it got burned in those spots, but I've never seen one get burned so splotchy like that.


I try to get most of my floors that blued steel color, but typically it all goes at around the same time.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Calidecks said:


> I've also found pouring with 3000 psi helps tremendously with color consistency. More cement makes for a better finish. It's a cream thing.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


4000 is my favorite, lots of cream to work with, but not so much that the load is unpredictable in how fast is is going to get warm on you.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Really poor sealer job....

Form oil spillage from raise elevation form work??

Was higher island poured after stained portion?

Contaminated concrete?

dirty hose water, hard water stain...

Water soluble contamination under slab...

Oiled rebars/ mesh?

oily finish tools, leaky two stroke gas tank....

Vandalism. Or enemy action?

Dirty blankets? burlap?

Contaminated garden sprayer tank used for sealer with out clean out of stain or other chemical(s).:thumbsup:

Hydraulic oil spill from "cement" truck....over oiled concrete buggies/wheelbarrows. Spill at concrete plant/ quarry. Rock truck...

Buy the foremen a case of Beer and ask WTF happened to my concrete?????


----------



## Wezal15 (Aug 24, 2019)

NYCB said:


> Is it a hard troweled finish? Looks like it got burned in those spots, but I've never seen one get burned so splotchy like that.
> 
> 
> I try to get most of my floors that blued steel color, but typically it all goes at around the same time.


It’s broom finish


----------



## Wezal15 (Aug 24, 2019)

Fouthgeneration said:


> Really poor sealer job....
> 
> Form oil spillage from raise elevation form work??
> 
> ...


Sounds like there are many variables to consider.

It was all poured the same time, the raised pad is fine. It had some minor blotching but pretty much has faded completely away. The larger areas are what scare me. In those, there has been some fading away/bleach out, but slowly. My guy says it happens sometimes and I just have to give it time but 60+ days? I’m not sure if I just be patient and what happens or what to do next?


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Wezal15 said:


> It’s broom finish


Like was said above, did form oil get spilled all over it?

I've never seen discoloration like that on concrete that hasn't been burned, except when contaminated with something.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wezal15 said:


> ....My guy says it happens sometimes and I just have to give it time but 60+ days? I’m not sure if I just be patient and what happens or what to do next?


Why? WTF do you think is going to happen?

Are you expecting giant lizard creatures to jump out of it?


----------



## Wezal15 (Aug 24, 2019)

NYCB said:


> Wezal15 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s broom finish
> ...


Not that I’m aware of.


----------



## Wezal15 (Aug 24, 2019)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Wezal15 said:
> 
> 
> > ....My guy says it happens sometimes and I just have to give it time but 60+ days? I’m not sure if I just be patient and what happens or what to do next?
> ...


I’m hoping it bleaches out and doesn’t look like crap. Posted seeking help for a root cause and a solution to have this fixed and look normal if it won’t just heal with time. If giant lizards pooped out of it that would be interesting 😂


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wezal15 said:


> I’m hoping it bleaches out and doesn’t look like crap. Posted seeking help for a root cause and a solution to have this fixed and look normal if it won’t just heal with time. If giant lizards pooped out of it that would be interesting 😂


It's **** ing concrete. There's nothing to "heal". 

You talk like a DIY homeowner. I will treat you as one.


----------



## Wezal15 (Aug 24, 2019)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Wezal15 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m hoping it bleaches out and doesn’t look like crap. Posted seeking help for a root cause and a solution to have this fixed and look normal if it won’t just heal with time. If giant lizards pooped out of it that would be interesting 😂
> ...


It’s ****ing concrete with dark spots that I’m looking for root causes and solutions to address. Not that you contributed to that but no need to be a jerk.


----------



## Caleb1989 (May 26, 2018)

How’s the slope on that slab? If it was wetted down right after pour and the water puddled for awhile, that’s a common reason for discoloration.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I was called to look at one, similar to this. It was poured about a year ago. There is a little white, but mostly still dark blue. It has a burned finish.
It's a garage floor.

In that case, I suspect a hot load of concrete. They got the concrete from a plant, at least an hour away, by car. I'll bet that concrete was in the truck for 1 1/2 hours, before pouring.
The floor also has stress cracks around the perimeter. A crack runs toward the center, only about 8", but the cracks are less than 12" apart. That's alot of cracks.
It should have been white, by now.

So, having said all of that, is there a chance the load was hot.


----------



## Wezal15 (Aug 24, 2019)

Caleb1989 said:


> How’s the slope on that slab? If it was wetted down right after pour and the water puddled for awhile, that’s a common reason for discoloration.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks. I don’t get any puddling as the slope is taking any water over to the drainage.


----------



## Wezal15 (Aug 24, 2019)

builditguy said:


> I was called to look at one, similar to this. It was poured about a year ago. There is a little white, but mostly still dark blue. It has a burned finish.
> It's a garage floor.
> 
> In that case, I suspect a hot load of concrete. They got the concrete from a plant, at least an hour away, by car. I'll bet that concrete was in the truck for 1 1/2 hours, before pouring.
> ...



This was poured by truck in the early morning. Temperature was nice so I don’t think that it was hot. I don’t have cracks similar to what you have described either.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Was plastic used to cure the slab? That's some real funky staining to be honest with you...not typical under most circumstances of malfeasance.


----------



## Wezal15 (Aug 24, 2019)

superseal said:


> Was plastic used to cure the slab? That's some real funky staining to be honest with you...not typical under most circumstances of malfeasance.


No plastic used. In a few hours when the sun moves and eliminates some shade spots I’ll take new pictures and post.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

We used to put sand on the slabs and keep the sand wet. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Wezal15 (Aug 24, 2019)

Calidecks said:


> We used to put sand on the slabs and keep the sand wet.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Is that something I can try or is it too late for that?


----------



## Wezal15 (Aug 24, 2019)

superseal said:


> Was plastic used to cure the slab? That's some real funky staining to be honest with you...not typical under most circumstances of malfeasance.


Photos from day of pour 061319


----------



## Wezal15 (Aug 24, 2019)

superseal said:


> Was plastic used to cure the slab? That's some real funky staining to be honest with you...not typical under most circumstances of malfeasance.


Photos from July 25


----------



## Wezal15 (Aug 24, 2019)

superseal said:


> Was plastic used to cure the slab? That's some real funky staining to be honest with you...not typical under most circumstances of malfeasance.


Photos from today 8/26


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

it appears that you have some sort of contaminant(s) either in the mix, in the water that was added or coming up from underneath or any combination of the above.

never seen one that dark after it has some time to cure.

pretty much nothing you can do about it except watch it dry...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Any spray type curing compounds used such as Vocomp, etc...? almost appears to be trapped moisture...very odd indeed


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Chemicals from floor saw, fuel mix? oil?

It didn't Just happen, get a pro to inspect it, get the ready-mix plant involved. Someone from the Portland Concrete Orgs with out any interests in any parties to look at it.

Most contractors would have discounted the price or demoed it.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Radon Gas? Co2? Unicorn farts?

Most likely the Ready mix truck had some left over additives for grout pumps, high flow mixes that didn't get cleaned out....

two sources of Portland cement, one a lot darker....


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> SRSLY - it happens - get the **** over it.
> 
> But while you are ripping your panties in anguish, I hear they got a sale on them at Amazon...
> 
> ...


If I had a slab come out looking like the one OP has, I would be looking for solutions too. 

It's unacceptable to have that kind of discoloration on something you pour for a customer, and I would be upset about it (and I guess the customer would also).


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Fouthgeneration said:


> Radon Gas? Co2? Unicorn farts?
> 
> Most likely the Ready mix truck had some left over additives for grout pumps, high flow mixes that didn't get cleaned out....
> 
> two sources of Portland cement, one a lot darker....


I bet if you asked to see batch slips for that truck from that day the plant would tell you to pound sand though.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh post deleters. My, aren't we tender?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

NYCB said:


> If I had a slab come out looking like the one OP has, I would be looking for solutions too.


Not me. I've seen it before. It goes away.



> It's unacceptable to have that kind of discoloration on something you pour for a customer, and I would be upset about it (and I guess the customer would also).


Sounds like a lack of experience. 

That pic I posted earlier? 2 pours 2 days apart. Same concrete company, same batch spec ordered same crew placing, same subsoil.

In time, it will all turn the same color.

*THAT is what experience says.*


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

more...


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Sounds like a lack of experience.


Could be, but does that really call for castigation? Maybe you sprang from your mother's womb all-knowing, but most of us didn't. One of the major benefits of a site like this is the sharing of information, not scorning those who dare to ask for it.



> In time, it will all turn the same color.


Probably. How long? Another month, a year, 10 years? You'd be okay if I held off paying you for the job until it looks like it's supposed to, right?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Could be, but does that really call for castigation? Maybe you sprang from your mother's womb all-knowing, but most of us didn't. One of the major benefits of a site like this is the sharing of information, not scorning those who dare to ask for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. How long? Another month, a year, 10 years? You'd be okay if I held off paying you for the job until it looks like it's supposed to, right?


Yeah. You got a one post wonder who is def not a contractor. Looking to get leverage against another contractor.

So I don't like that.

I don't like the fact that this supposed supposed "low voltage contractor" who describes having hired a cement contractor in a face 2 face, doesn't trust trust said contractor enough to deal with directly.

Yet will come to place like this with faceless who knows what for answers - and will keep asking ?

This fella is NOT the one doing the work and having trouble. He's looking for leverage against the concrete guy, same as any DIY.

You got that yet?

If it was a concrete contractor asking for help, then hell yes, dig for answers.

But a one post wonder DIY??

Naw, that is so wrong, and I don't know why you are tolerating it THIS time.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Probably. How long? Another month, a year, 10 years? You'd be okay if I held off paying you for the job until it looks like it's supposed to, right?


I have never written a contract that includes a clause for concrete color uniformity.

If and when that ever should happen - same as a pad settling, or excessive cracking, we'll deal with it then.

Meanwhile the concrete contractor gets paid, and we all move along.

What's so hard about that?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Do we really have to endure concrete talk in the masonry folder....


----------



## Wezal15 (Aug 24, 2019)

Tinstaafl said:


> Could be, but does that really call for castigation? Maybe you sprang from your mother's womb all-knowing, but most of us didn't. One of the major benefits of a site like this is the sharing of information, not scorning those who dare to ask for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. How long? Another month, a year, 10 years? You'd be okay if I held off paying you for the job until it looks like it's supposed to, right?


Well said and appreciated. Truly a professional like all of the others on the thread except for the keyboard warrior who apparently has some beef with me for asking questions and seeking answers.


----------



## Wezal15 (Aug 24, 2019)

NYCB said:


> If I had a slab come out looking like the one OP has, I would be looking for solutions too.
> 
> It's unacceptable to have that kind of discoloration on something you pour for a customer, and I would be upset about it (and I guess the customer would also).


I really appreciate the feedback and professionalism.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Yeah. You got a one post wonder who is def not a contractor. Looking to get leverage against another contractor.


Obviously not a one-poster. This forum, like most others, has a feature with which you can Report a post or thread that you find offensive for whatever reason. The moderators will then take whatever action they deem appropriate.

Unless and until we decide the OP doesn't belong on this site, any further attacks will be removed. We can continue this discussion via PM if you wish, but aside from that we're done here.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Not me. I've seen it before. It goes away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my experience, a good company will provide a consistent product.

If you regularly have pours coming out looking like that, perhaps you should seek a better delivered product.

3 choices here, I use one company exclusively for a few reasons, best customer service, best equipment and drivers, and most consistent product.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> I have never written a contract that includes a clause for concrete color uniformity.
> 
> If and when that ever should happen - same as a pad settling, or excessive cracking, we'll deal with it then.
> 
> ...


At what point do you not get what you pay for though?

That slab looks like hammered ****, functionally it may be fine, but aesthetically it's terrible like that.

A customer has a certain expectation when paying for work, and that expectation should be reasonably met. 

If we are pouring dumpster pads, or feed bunks for cows, sure color consistency isn't a big issue.

Pouring a stamped walk, or something that is supposed to increase the value of the house, it better look decent when it's all said and done.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Wezal15 said:


> I really appreciate the feedback and professionalism.


I want to make it clear though, there is is a solid chance this is not the fault of your contractor, but possibly from the batch he received.

Don't go gunning for him if he is trying to work with you on this.

Personally, if something like that happened on one of my pours I would first approach the batch plant (provided I knew it wasn't my fault) and ask them to check batch slips for that day and take a look at it.

Then we might have to explore other avenues, anything you do to try to alter the color will make the slab the worse, acid washes and overlays aren't that great and generally lead to more problems than they solve.


The thing with concrete is you have so many variables that can make or break you, for all we know that load might not have been spun the correct amount of times after being batched, and we could just be seeing very heavy deposits of portland that chunked out off the fins.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> I have never written a contract that includes a clause for concrete color uniformity.
> 
> If and when that ever should happen - same as a pad settling, or excessive cracking, we'll deal with it then.
> 
> ...





NYCB said:


> In my experience, a good company will provide a consistent product.
> 
> If you regularly have pours coming out looking like that, perhaps you should seek a better delivered product.
> 
> 3 choices here, I use one company exclusively for a few reasons, best customer service, best equipment and drivers, and most consistent product.





NYCB said:


> At what point do you not get what you pay for though?
> 
> That slab looks like hammered ****, functionally it may be fine, but aesthetically it's terrible like that.
> 
> ...





NYCB said:


> I want to make it clear though, there is is a solid chance this is not the fault of your contractor, but possibly from the batch he received.
> 
> Don't go gunning for him if he is trying to work with you on this.
> 
> ...


Several points raised, Deserves its own thread. So start one. Maybe in HH, because this is a business centric topic that needs to be separated from emotion and "feel good" aspects.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Several points raised, Deserves its own thread. So start one. Maybe in HH, because this is a business centric topic that needs to be separated from emotion and "feel good" aspects.


All of them are relevant to the current thread.

You are the only emotional one in this thread.

Everything going okay?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

NYCB said:


> All of them are relevant to the current thread.
> 
> You are the only emotional one in this thread.
> 
> Everything going okay?


You read my suggestion.

And you read what Tin said.

HAND


----------



## Kev007 (Aug 14, 2021)

Wezal15 said:


> Photos from today 8/26


I recently had my concrete poured about 3 months ago. Mine looks exactly the same as the pictures you posted. Did you determined what happened? How did you fix it? Please Help, my concrete looks horrible. Thanks


----------

